# What's your favourite Tchaikovsky 1 ?



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

What is your favourite recording of Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto? Or who is your favourite interpreter of it?
I heard the RLPO and Nikolai Lugansky play it (brilliantly) tonight and when I was putting my iPod playlist together for the trip to Liverpool I realised I now have 10 recordings of this concerto!!! I have Berezovsky, Van Cliburn, Nikolai Demidenko, Nelson Freire, Tatiana Nikolayeva, Nikolai Lugansky, Pletnev, Ashkenazy, Richter, Horowitz, and Barry Douglas. 

My favourites are Freire and Lugansky. 

I'd be interested in discovering new interpretations if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

View attachment 65478


Once again my bias for beauty wins out. 
Alice Sara Ott, piano
Thomas Hengelbrock, Muchner Philharmoniker


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Since 1958 and continuously since then, it's been Cliburn/Kondrashin. Unsurpassed and definitive.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

here you go


----------



## Revel (Feb 25, 2015)

*Van Cliburn*

I used to listen to a Zhukov version on youtube. Beautiful audio quality ... nice, full sound. But recently, I found a Van Cliburn video; also on youtube. Of course, it's old and the audio quality pales in comparison to the Zhukov, but it has a wonderfully raw sound....along with a slightly brisker pace. Van Cliburn just destroys it...in a good way.

I'll post a video of each from youtube. You be the judge. Van Cliburn may be more aggressive and his concerto does not sound nearly as "sweet" instrumentally as the Zhukov version, but I'm hooked on it.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Too bad no full version online for this:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Since 1958 and continuously since then, it's been Cliburn/Kondrashin. Unsurpassed and definitive.


I second this:tiphat: 
(instead of a like as you don't like likes)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh! I clicked on this thinking we were talking about Winter Daydreams. That is some of my favorite underrated Tchaikovsky. There are a million good piano concerto 1s. I don't have a favorite on that.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among others, Horowitz/Szell live May ´52 (quite good sound too; there´s some confusion about the date, some say January 1953), and Argerich/Kondrashin.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not really into having lots of versions of things. For a long time the only recording I had of this piece was Clifford Curzon/Georg Solti, so that was my introduction. A few years ago I got Stephen Hough's three-concerto set on Hyperion with Osmo Vänskä, which I found to be superb.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't gone out to deliberately Collect them. They are usually on box sets or coupled with other pieces that I wanted. Some are just artists that I collect everything I can find of. Looking at the examples above though I might have to buy a couple more.


----------

